# How is NI_Komplete Audio 6 Working Out ? ..... for Home Studio Use ?



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2019)

Updating from older Firewire to USB. RME would be cool, but pricey. 
Considering Komplete Audio 6. Minimal preamp /input needs _ VERY infrequent Vocal with average mic. 
User pros /cons will help a lot.


----------



## Mornats (Sep 16, 2019)

Good question and I'm interested in the answer. I've got a Focusrite Forte that's now discontinued and therefore no driver development or optimisation other than compatibility fixes. I'm suffering frequent distortion of all sounds and some crashes but not sure if it's the interface or software. So anyway, I'm interested in audio interfaces that are good for midi and large VI counts with minimal latency rather than quality and quantity of inputs. Hence the interest in Komplete Audio.


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 16, 2019)

I've had more luck with Focusrite, wouldn't buy NI hardware again. I had the "robot voice" issue with my old komplete audio interface. No idea if they changed the responsible hard- or software in the meantime.


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm curious about why you prefer USB to Firewire. I've had very good luck with both of the Firewire interfaces I have used (Focusrite and Presonus). I've had mixed luck with several USB interfaces. My current one (inexpensive Focusrite on a laptop) is working well, but others (including an earlier version of the Native Instruments) seemed to have stability problems. When evaluating stability, it's always important to remind that YMMV, but my personal experience has led me to prefer Firewire when it is available.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 16, 2019)

rrichard63 said:


> I'm curious about why you prefer USB to Firewire. I've had very good luck with both of the Firewire interfaces I have used (Focusrite and Presonus). I've had mixed luck with several USB interfaces. My current one (inexpensive Focusrite on a laptop) is working well, but others (including an earlier version of the Native Instruments) seemed to have stability problems. When evaluating stability, it's always important to remind that YMMV, but my personal experience has led me to prefer Firewire when it is available.



Have (2) Focusrite Saffire Pro 14(s) and they continue to perform well after years of daily service. 
Close to hardware Upgrades on (2) Win10 Pro Desktop PC(s) and preferred motherboards not Firewire.

Not so high on Thunderbolt so far, but lots to learn ......


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 17, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Have (2) Focusrite Saffire Pro 14(s) and they continue to perform well after years of daily service.
> Close to hardware Upgrades on (2) Win10 Pro Desktop PC(s) and preferred motherboards not Firewire.
> 
> Not so high on Thunderbolt so far, but lots to learn ......


I use Firewire PCI cards. It used to be that you had to make sure they have Texas Instruments chipsets. I think that might still be true but I don't know for sure.


----------



## bartveld (Sep 25, 2019)

At this point, having just purchased Komplete Audio 6, I must strongly advise against you buying it. I can't make it work in Cubase, in Audtion, in Kontakt, in Sonar and quite a few stand-alone virtual instruments. The drivers provided by NI simply don't do anything. I can get sound from programs like audioplayers and or Firefox, but who cares? Looking at NI's support and community I'm not the only one with this problem, but no solution is offered.


----------



## HeliaVox (Sep 25, 2019)

I had the original Audio 6 and it was the single worst piece of gear I've ever owned. 
Not because of the sound quality, but because of the inflexible routing on the unit itself. 
I checked in on version 2 and on the NI forums people are saying that the inflexibility of audio routing is still there. 

Buyer beware. 

I've been using the Focusrite Scarlett 18i8 for years, and am about to move over to the third gen of the same product. 
The whole range sounds fantastic for the money you spend, and it just works.


----------



## bartveld (Sep 27, 2019)

And one more reason for not buying Audio 6: NI's utterly useless support department.


----------



## scoringdreams (Sep 28, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Updating from older Firewire to USB. RME would be cool, but pricey.
> Considering Komplete Audio 6. Minimal preamp /input needs _ VERY infrequent Vocal with average mic.
> User pros /cons will help a lot.



Try Audient, they are pretty durable and sound really good as well.


----------



## bartveld (Sep 28, 2019)

In the end was able to get KA6 to work, not with its dedicated drivers but with ASIO4ALL. Clearly not how it is supposed to be. So I am returning the device.
@HeliaVox: Thanks for putting me on the track of Focusrite. Just got me the 4i4 3gen and setup is a breeze, everything works as it should. 
And only now found out why VLC kept crashing on me: its was KA6.


----------



## sostenuto (Sep 28, 2019)

Very helpful posts and will refocus on Focusrite / _possible_ Audient options. Have seen some 'official' refurb Clarett offers which may be good fit.

THX !


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 4, 2019)

In the same price range give Steinberg's UR series a nod.


----------

